# Bugs in my bird



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I pulled my turkey mount down to paint the wall and found some dried moth bodies in the feathers.Some of the feathers underneath are coming out. Wondering if I should just remove the bird permanently. Or whats the process for removing and prevention of bugs that have obviously laid eggs .


----------

